# Is this enough light for a small grow.



## longtimegrower (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey everyone. Mutt u answer this but i never got the answer i needed. Like is it enouth light It is a photo board that is 2 feet square and it has 16 14watt compact floresent bulbs that are 800 lumens each. Here it a picture of the bulb im talking off. I no one of these 14 watt bulbs is not enough but the 16 of them is bright enough  so that it lights a 6X10 closet. Will this be enough for maybe 6 plants. thanks for the help. it comes to 12800 lumens.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 7, 2007)

is the 10 measurement the height??

square footage is measured by length x width, height is not factored ( thats cubic feet thats lxwxh) 

so if you have a 6 x 10 room, thats 60 sq ft. i think you might be figureing square footage wrong, or it might be a walking style closet. 

if you have 12,800 lumens divided by your square footage of 60 = 213 lumens per square foot, not even close to being enough to grow. 

12,800 lumens would roughly cover a 2x2 area, which is the size of the board as you stated. best bet would be to finish of that 2x2 board and make it a box, would make a good seedling room.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 8, 2007)

Wal-mart has the same style rated @ 42W that push 1200 lumens a peice. . You'd get much better results.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

you can also get CFL bulbs from ebay by the case, since you would need 16 of them and all.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys i will look into that. I prefer the great outdoors just wanted too try a couple inside because the buds seem to grow so much biger.  Thanks for the help and maybe i can return the favor sometime. slim


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Wal-mart has the same style rated @ 42W that push 1200 lumens a peice. . You'd get much better results.



i just picked up a four pack of 26w 1600 lumens each CFL's at lowes for $12


----------

